# .mix datei öffnen (bitte um schnelle antworten!!!)



## fabi15 (28. Januar 2005)

*.mix datei öffnen (bitte um schnelle antworten!!!)*

hi,

ich habe heute eine .mix datei erhalten und möchte die nun öffnen...

leider hab ich das programm nicht, also wollte ich hier mal fragen ob jmd. weiß wie ich so eine datei öffne/anschauen/drucken kann ...

plz heeeeeelp

greetz Fabian


----------



## HanFred (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: .mix datei öffnen (bitte um schnelle antworten!!!)*

http://www.filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=mix&Submit3=Go!


----------



## fabi15 (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: .mix datei öffnen (bitte um schnelle antworten!!!)*



			
				HanFred am 28.01.2005 00:18 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=mix&Submit3=Go!


danke, aber leider falsch...
das ist ein bild und keine datei von c&c...

und ich weiß auch dass es mit picture it und photo draw geht, aber ich hab diese programme nicht   

plz heeel
 greetz Fabian


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: .mix datei öffnen (bitte um schnelle antworten!!!)*



			
				fabi15 am 28.01.2005 00:25 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 28.01.2005 00:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


genau das problem hatte ich neulich auch, leider hab ich da auch nix gefunden...  ein rat war, es mit word zu versuchen - bei mir ging es trotz ausführlicher anleitung nicht. ich such mal grad den thread...


*edit* hier hier http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=563&tid=3323212


----------



## HanFred (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: .mix datei öffnen (bitte um schnelle antworten!!!)*



			
				fabi15 am 28.01.2005 00:25 schrieb:
			
		

> und ich weiß auch dass es mit picture it und photo draw geht, aber ich hab diese programme nicht


vielleicht geht es nicht anders. es gibt nicht immer eine gratislösung.

edit: falsch ist das sicher nicht  
MIX ist einfach nicht NUR eine bilddatei, sondern kann auch was anderes sein. lies erst mal die ganze seite, bevor du dinge behauptest.


----------



## fabi15 (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: .mix datei öffnen (bitte um schnelle antworten!!!)*



			
				Herbboy am 28.01.2005 00:28 schrieb:
			
		

> fabi15 am 28.01.2005 00:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hätte office 2k3 *office converterpack saug* ^^


----------



## fabi15 (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: .mix datei öffnen (bitte um schnelle antworten!!!)*



			
				fabi15 am 28.01.2005 00:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 28.01.2005 00:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




und wie hast du sie anschauen können?


----------



## HanFred (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: .mix datei öffnen (bitte um schnelle antworten!!!)*



			
				fabi15 am 28.01.2005 00:39 schrieb:
			
		

> und wie hast du sie anschauen können?


er hat nicht geschrieben, dass er das konnte.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: .mix datei öffnen (bitte um schnelle antworten!!!)*



			
				fabi15 am 28.01.2005 00:39 schrieb:
			
		

> und wie hast du sie anschauen können?


 nur anschauen ging unter XP in einem ordner mit der einstellung "minuaturansicht" oder "vorschau" oder so, aber nur so klein wie zB hier die kleine avatar-version. alles andere ging nicht, wie man aus meinem comment und dem thread leider erkennen kann...


----------



## HanFred (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: .mix datei öffnen (bitte um schnelle antworten!!!)*



			
				Herbboy am 28.01.2005 00:45 schrieb:
			
		

> fabi15 am 28.01.2005 00:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


proprietäre formate sind doof!


----------



## fabi15 (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: .mix datei öffnen (bitte um schnelle antworten!!!)*



			
				HanFred am 28.01.2005 00:42 schrieb:
			
		

> fabi15 am 28.01.2005 00:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also konnte er es wohl nich   

jetzt hab ich des converter pack gesaugt, installiert, seh beim grafik einfügen auch die vorschau, werde dann aber aufgefordert ein format auszuwählen (. mix ist nich dabei


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: .mix datei öffnen (bitte um schnelle antworten!!!)*



			
				HanFred am 28.01.2005 00:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 28.01.2005 00:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vor allem sind leute doof, die grafiken in einem nicht verbreiteten format durch die gegend senden...


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: .mix datei öffnen (bitte um schnelle antworten!!!)*



			
				fabi15 am 28.01.2005 00:49 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 28.01.2005 00:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da wird evtl. nicht "mix" stehen, sondern "pciture it"-format... so ein erweiterungsset gab es für mein officeXP nicht, daher war es bei mir nicht möglich... vielleicht hast du ja glück. evtl., musst du aber den PC neustarten, bevor word das format mit integriert hat!



ps: falls es bei dir geht, kann ich dir dann meine mix-bilder schicken zum umwandeln, damit du die dann an mich als jpg zurückschicken kannst?


----------



## fabi15 (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: .mix datei öffnen (bitte um schnelle antworten!!!)*



			
				Herbboy am 28.01.2005 00:50 schrieb:
			
		

> fabi15 am 28.01.2005 00:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



picture it! steht auch nicht da   

WENN es geht kann ich das machen 

aber jetzt erstmal neustart


----------



## fabi15 (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: .mix datei öffnen (bitte um schnelle antworten!!!)*



			
				fabi15 am 28.01.2005 00:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 28.01.2005 00:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




es geht  nicht   
hat sonst noch jemand ne idee??


----------



## fabi15 (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: .mix datei öffnen (bitte um schnelle antworten!!!)*

ich hab von meinen eltern jetzt office 2k bekommen, da is auch photodraw dabei, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie ich die jetzt anders speichern kann...

und ich kann sie auch nich ausdrucken (kein menü, kein strg+p)

greetz 

Fabian


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: .mix datei öffnen (bitte um schnelle antworten!!!)*



			
				fabi15 am 28.01.2005 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab von meinen eltern jetzt office 2k bekommen, da is auch photodraw dabei, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie ich die jetzt anders speichern kann...
> 
> und ich kann sie auch nich ausdrucken (kein menü, kein strg+p)
> 
> ...


kann man da nicht datei/speichern unter/ den dateityp ändern?    :-o


----------



## fabi15 (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: .mix datei öffnen (bitte um schnelle antworten!!!)*



			
				Herbboy am 28.01.2005 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> fabi15 am 28.01.2005 16:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wie gesagt, es gibt keine menü   

http://wow.xardas.lima-city.de/bildaz/mixdatei.JPG so schaut das ganze dann aus...


----------



## fabi15 (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: .mix datei öffnen (bitte um schnelle antworten!!!)*



			
				fabi15 am 28.01.2005 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 28.01.2005 16:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jetzt kann ich die in wor importieren --> als html speichern, dann werden die bilder extrig gespeichert als jpg oder png. 

 

greetz Fabian

p.s. herbboy wenn du mir die bilder dann schickst kann ich des machen, vorausgesetzt es sind nich zuviele


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: .mix datei öffnen (bitte um schnelle antworten!!!)*



			
				fabi15 am 28.01.2005 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. herbboy wenn du mir die bilder dann schickst kann ich des machen, vorausgesetzt es sind nich zuviele


 es sind 11 bilder, aber ich seh grad: 14Mb... nee, is nicht so wichtig, thx. mein onkel schickt die sicher eh bald als jpg.


----------



## fabi15 (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: .mix datei öffnen (bitte um schnelle antworten!!!)*



			
				Herbboy am 28.01.2005 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> fabi15 am 28.01.2005 19:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


auch gut,
aber 14 mb dürftn mit dsl doch recht schnell gehen ^^


----------

